# What brand of Old School BMX is this???



## Mikey (Apr 29, 2012)

*Hello everyone!!  I came across this vintage BMX bike the other day... It looks like a Dyno?? or maybe a Diamondback??  Has Raleigh cranks... Also has a little "W" on the side/front of the top bar...  Anyone have any idea?? Any help would be great!!  *


----------



## KurseD (Apr 30, 2012)

Honestly I'm baffled. Try the BMX Museum forums. Someone there should be able to help I.D. that beast.

If I had to guess, I'd say Huffy... That's from out in left field though, total guess.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 30, 2012)

*Got it!!*

WOW!!  Its a CW Racing BMX Bike!!   Not sure what year or model yet. This bike will look like new after I'm done with it!!    Thanks for your help....  I will post the progress of the restore....


----------



## KurseD (Apr 30, 2012)

Did you check out the BMX Museum?

http://bmxmuseum.com/

Looks like the 1987 Z-1500 to me. Good score, I'd love to restore one of those.


----------



## macr0w (May 2, 2012)

Just looking at the rear dropouts I was thinking it was a CW too.


----------



## Mikey (May 3, 2012)

*Was on Craigs List for $5    I finally got a DEAL!!*

*Thanks for the help!  1987 Z-1500 it is!  It has the same Raleigh cranks...  Best $5 I ever spent!!*


----------



## KurseD (May 4, 2012)

Quadruple your money and send it my way for $20


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

Mikey said:


> *Hello everyone!!  I came across this vintage BMX bike the other day... It looks like a Dyno?? or maybe a Diamondback??  Has Raleigh cranks... Also has a little "W" on the side/front of the top bar...  Anyone have any idea?? Any help would be great!!  *View attachment 50023View attachment 50024




I'll give you $150 for the way it sets right now.


----------

